# What a beauty!



## Oupa (6/6/15)

My latest addition... sporting the work of @hands !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 18 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

Oupa said:


> My latest addition... sporting the work of @hands !



Had a good look at her at VapeCon and she is simply stunning! Real master piece!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/15)

Don't forget to show her off the the Americans on ECF @Oupa!


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

Awesome @Oupa
She is as unique as she is beautiful
Thats the Mini, right?


----------



## Yoda (6/6/15)

Think thats the most beautiful thing if ever seen!!!


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

Saw it at Vapecon and the Celtic cross etc were really done well - awesome looking Reo @Oupa - @hands is for sure a talented man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (6/6/15)

Fantastic. @hands is really talented

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (6/6/15)

Yip its a mini. Celtic cross over Aboriginal tribal designs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/6/15)

Stunning! Congrats @Oupa and well done, as always, @hands.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (7/6/15)

work of art indeed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (8/6/15)

Thanks all! And thanks again Jacques! Thoroughly enjoying her at the moment. I know there are plenty of benefits to a Grand over a Mini, but I have really become a fan of the Minis. And now with @hands engraving, this one never leaves my hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

